# What is the fair % to tip on Postmates



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So I am a full-time driver for U/L but I also signed up for a monthly subscription to Postmates. Most of my deliveries are around $30 . What do you guys think is a FAIR % to tip driver if I live on a third floor of an apartment building ? I don’t do Ubereats as often as before because Postmates bring it to me upstairs.
I’ve tried different formulas but decided that 15% is fair if everything is ok. Today I got order with sweet tea and regular coke which I threw in trash because I am diabetic ( driver told me they didn’t have the drink I ordered ) as a result I tipped only 10% just because I promised I will tip. If I will bring poison to her as a delivery driver and inform her they had nothing else but poison , she would be pissed I am sure too.
Anyways , what do you think about 15% is it fair ?


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

At least you think about tipping, some don't even tip at all. I guess it depends on the order total, 15% of $6 for 1 Starbucks drink isn't much. If the order is just outright incorrect, then that's another story. I wouldn't tip less than $3-$4 for small orders 

I suggest making note of you being **Diabetic** on all your orders. It will stand out with asterisks and hopefully prevent incorrect orders in the future.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

As a driver I look at tips on Postmates differently than the other platforms. With rideshare , I agreed to do a trip for a price. If the rider is willing to randomly give me money they don't owe me....Thanks. 

With Postmates , the pay is very low, and customers are very creative in how they use the service. I have many regular customers . If someone I see 3-5 times a week never tipped, it would get awkward. So just tipping anything matters. 

If you order from a non partner restaurant , a tip that is noticeable in the list helps motivate me to accept the order again . Are there multiple steps involved in getting access to the delivery location? Time is valuable. If you don't tip and you expect me to repeatedly spend 15 minutes getting through your building's process, I have cancelled and disposed of the order while riding the elevator to their floor when the timer is up.

In the end. . Gratuity is very much appreciated, but more important than the amount is the yes or no.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

7Miles said:


> So I am a full-time driver for U/L but I also signed up for a monthly subscription to Postmates. Most of my deliveries are around $30 . What do you guys think is a FAIR % to tip driver if I live on a third floor of an apartment building ? I don't do Ubereats as often as before because Postmates bring it to me upstairs.
> I've tried different formulas but decided that 15% is fair if everything is ok. Today I got order with sweet tea and regular coke which I threw in trash because I am diabetic ( driver told me they didn't have the drink I ordered ) as a result I tipped only 10% just because I promised I will tip. If I will bring poison to her as a delivery driver and inform her they had nothing else but poison , she would be pissed I am sure too.
> Anyways , what do you think about 15% is it fair ?


My favorite customers tip 300%


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I believe you should tip your PM driver the same as you would the server in the restaurant, 15 - 20%.

I only do PM as a supplement to my Uber/Lyft driving. I only accept PM orders from establishments where the customer would expect to tip if they went into the place to eat. I also won't accept PM orders from grocery or convenience stores


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

*minimum* $5 every order


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I either tip $5 min maybe 10% ish with maybe a ceiling of about $10 though assuming its not a huge order but family sizish


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I either tip $5 min maybe 10% ish with maybe a ceiling of about $10 though assuming its not a huge order but family sizish


How much can you eat?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A lot lol but I also tend to order on lazy days and something for later as well. And if it's my day off I ain't ordering Wendy's its typically something on the nicer end. If its sushi adds up quick


----------

